# Another of Chels...



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Just another from Thursday night. I'll keep adding here with the one's I work on. 

BTW, there are four full processed B&W's now in the Human Form section of Texas Photo Forum. Two you've already seen here, and two additionals.

This one here I did an off the wall curves/screen process on the eyes that gave me a weird result. On my screen it looks pretty darn good compared to the original bloodshot eyes image. On my laptop these eyes are off a litte but not too bad, but on an office computer they are very very light blue instead of white. Odd. 

Let me know what you see.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I know nothing of portraiture but on my monitor her left eye, the one on the right side of the image looks to be a little grey instead of white. I guess it's like teeth though and how they are really off white rather than white. If the eyes were actually white white it might look pretty bizaar. I keep looking at the other eye though and wishing it were clearly focused like the right one.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

The white in both eye is gray on my monitor. Equal parts of RGB with some shading; her right eye being a lighter shade of gray. Not a bad thing depending on surrounding area. I do think the white of her left eye should be lighter. What may be bothering you also is what maybe missing. There should be some pinkish tissure in the coner of her left eye (a) that I cannot remember the name of, and the dark ring may be missing from her iris of the same eye. (b) Sometime they are not there depending on camera angle.

How about an original image Or at least one before the eye adjustments.

It is a beautifuf sitting. I visted the TPF images early this AM and PM'ed you my comments. WOW


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I went back to the image you posted in the earlier thread and tried a few tricks on her eyes in that photo. Here is the result. I saved the image from the net (not the best to work with) and used Corel PhotoPaint X3 to do my edits saving each eye as separate object (layer) so that I could adjust them independently. I did not list all the steps I used to separate each eye and its initial edit before saving it in it's own object (layer). Would be glad to included that information if you are interested but you will be responsible for translating to your own editing programs features. I know some PS but not all.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Sure, shoot me what you did. There are a 1000 different ways to redo eyes and teeth, each with their merits.

We were going to shoot for another session on Tuesday, but it looks like it will have to wait a week. I've got a great idea for her diving through the air in her Terrell Owens jersey at a suspended football and another for her in an evening gown in front of her french doors outlined with suspended candles.

Now if I could just find a good air blower for her hair, I would be set. Home Depot and Lowe's have both traded their floor fans in for heating fans.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, I have a leaf blower I'll hold for you...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

an EMPTY vacuum cleaner with the hose turned so it blows instead of sucks...?

rosesm


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Arlon said:


> Hmm, I have a leaf blower I'll hold for you...


We have a hard enough time keeping what little she wears in the right places to begin with. Oh, wait, I get it.

Koru, I thought about that today. Must be some cross-hemispherical ESP working.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Saltwater Servitude said:


> We have a hard enough time keeping what little she wears in the right places to begin with. Oh, wait, I get it.
> 
> Koru, I thought about that today. Must be some cross-hemispherical ESP working.


it would probably work well, especially if you diffused the air... maybe using cut up pantyhose or some thin material that would soften the flow...? perhaps tape the vacuum hose to a step on a ladder to hold it in place while you're shooting...?

2 hassles, dust blowing back out, or the vacuum cleaner motor overheating.

rosesm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

SS,

First and foremost it's great to have you back. Don't make it so long next time. As you said there's 100 ways to do everything, so here's my take. On my monitor the colors looked a little cool and the histogram indicated a lack of highlights due to the soft lighting. I made a curves adjustment to warm it up a tad and made a levels adjustment which helped with the whites of the eyes.

Then because I just finished an Orton shot I threw it at this shot and the end result is attached. I understand it may not be what you're looking for and I'll 86 it if you want. 

These guys need to keep their leaf blowers to themselves...


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> SS,
> 
> First and foremost it's great to have you back. Don't make it so long next time. As you said there's 100 ways to do everything, so here's my take. On my monitor the colors looked a little cool and the histogram indicated a lack of highlights due to the soft lighting. I made a curves adjustment to warm it up a tad and made a levels adjustment which helped with the whites of the eyes.
> 
> ...


No, I like it. One of the comments I got on TPF was that I lacked highlights in my shots. I needed sorely to add a hair light as well as reposition my fill. I think I had my reflector set well, but I'm still learning with my strip box.

Here's the links to a few full sized.

http://www.goseejeff.com/forward.jpg

and a new one. You can tell where I didn't really go back and rework the eyes like I should have. Doesn't really matter since she's just using this one on her myspace page.

http://www.goseejeff.com/closeone.jpg


----------

